# Hey Fabsroman,



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

i see you are on the sight right now. Guess what? Me thinks me has won!  

Did you get your Master xl or Ext C? 

I gots mine- you know what.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

[HIJACK]




fabsroman said:


> I never actually put the saddle or the bars on the bike. I still have them sitting in the basement and am thinking about putting them on ebay. I don't think the airbrush artist cleared them, and he and I got into it. Thought about suing him over it to get my $240 back along with the cost of the saddle and bars, but he probably doesn't have 2 cents to rub together. I'll try to take pics of them tomorrow and post them for you. Thing is, this new chatboard format has me all screwed. I cannot even see the pic you posted. Sometimes, progress sucks.



I was thinking on something like this, using the new RAM2 pattern. to match the ST01










[ /HIJACK]


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Ride-Fly said:


> i see you are on the sight right now. Guess what? Me thinks me has won!
> 
> Did you get your Master xl or Ext C?
> 
> I gots mine- you know what.


Post pics with a current newspaper showing the date. LOL

Yeah, I am not ordering mine for another month or so. Should probably order it now since my 40th is in September, but I am not in too much of a rush. Been busy with the new house, fixing the car and truck, and trying to get some riding in.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> [HIJACK]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had thought about doing that, but ended up going a different route. I'll go and take those pics right now and see if I can post them tonight.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Hopefully, these pics will come through. Essentially, I had the painter follow the silver line on the Cinelli Ram and paint over it.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I see your painter didn't do a perfect job but it looks quite nice indeed

if the Rams are 42x120 I would be interested to take them out of your hands.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I see your painter didn't do a perfect job but it looks quite nice indeed
> 
> if the Rams are 42x120 I would be interested to take them out of your hands.


Sorry, 40x110.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Ride-Fly said:


> i see you are on the sight right now. Guess what? Me thinks me has won!
> 
> Did you get your Master xl or Ext C?
> 
> I gots mine- you know what.


What did you end up getting? Seriously, post some pics so I can drool a little.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

fabsroman said:


> What did you end up getting? Seriously, post some pics so I can drool a little.


My wife surprised me with C40 in 00F. She happened to see the frame while I was looking at it on a Canada CL ad and she thought it was the one I wanted. I said it was my size but I actually had my eyes on a few others. Two weeks later she surprises me with it. I am unbelievably thankful for her generosity but it wasn't THE one. It actually has more chips than others I have seen and she paid more than I think it's worth. I can return it (seller told my wife if I didn't like it, I could return it less shipping.) The positives of this frame is that it is not HP stay (which I really don't care) but has a Ti BB shell (which is my number 1 want). Still, I am tempted to return it and wait for the right one that will come along.

I am looking at getting re-painted in the Mapei World Champion colors. Checkingwith Wanta and a couple of local frame painters.


----------

